# wird zur



## Alijo

Hola.
Necesito dar con una traducción apropiada para la última frase. No me gusta nada cómo me ha quedado es español.

Wenn das Kunstwerk ein soziales Werk ist,
verliert die Materie an Dichte, wird leichter, und
der Prozess der Begegnung mit dem anderen wird
zu einem künstlerischen Prozess. Das Werk wird
subtiler, *und die Materie wird zur Verbindung
zwischen menschlichen Wesenheiten.*

Intento:

< ... >La obra se vuelve más sutil, *y la materia se convierte en el vínculo entre diferentes seres humanos*.  

¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.


----------



## spielenschach

> < ... >La obra se vuelve más sutil, *y la materia se convierte en el vínculo entre diferentes seres humanos.*



Mui bien


----------



## Captain Lars

... _entidades_ humanas diría yo.


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría esencias.


----------



## Alemanita

Yo también diría entidades; esencias tiene que ver con wesentlich, das Wesentliche (Wesentlichkeit no existe, pero podría construirse).

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Entidad wäre genauer  Dasein im Deutschen (also, Entität, ens). im Text geht es um Wesenheiten, also das (menschliche) Wesen. Si se desea se puede parafrasear y escribir naturaleza umana.


----------



## Captain Lars

http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=entit%C3%A4t&l=dees&in=&lf=es


----------



## Geviert

Captain Lars said:


> http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=entität&l=dees&in=&lf=es





> Entidad wäre genauer  Dasein im Deutschen (also, *Entität*, ens)


----------



## Captain Lars

Es tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe nicht, was du mit "ens" meinst.


----------



## Geviert

Ens, entis --> Entität --> entidad


----------



## Captain Lars

Kann es sein, dass du das Wort "Wesenheiten" als "Charakteristiken und Daseinsformen des Menschen" aufgefasst hast? Ich habe es nämlich eher als "menschliche Wesen / Individuen" aufgefasst.

Du hast Recht! Entschuldige bitte, ich hatte einfach nicht verstanden, worum es in diesem ziemlich esoterischen Text geht.


----------



## Geviert

Hallo,



> Kann es sein, dass du das Wort "Wesenheiten" als "Charakteristiken und Daseinsformen des Menschen" aufgefasst hast?



Im Text geht es quasi um die Entmaterialisierung, Verfeinerung bzw. Sublimierung des Kunstwerkes, also von konkreten, materiellen Daseinformen (entidades) zu inmateriellen, menschlichen Wesenheiten (esencias). Mit dem spanischen Wort "entidades" habt ihr m.E. den Prozess in der anderen Richtung umgedreht (oder sogar neutralisiert).


----------

